# 2001 maxima will not initiate key fob reprogramming sequence



## ValhallaAwaits (Jan 10, 2015)

I inherited a 2001 Nissan Maxima from my grandmother with about 120K miles. All of a sudden my key fob stopped working and the door locks won't work unless the key is in the ignition and in the ACC position. The locks were working at one point. Now, if the key is not in the ignition, the doors will not lock.They key fob actually works when it is in the ACC position too, but if I am out of the car, the fob will not work. I tried to reset the programming by putting the key into the ignition 6 times in 10 seconds and that did not initiate the reprograming. Could this have anything to do with the fact that I removed the instrument cluster to see what bulbs are back there so I can replace them with colored LED's? Let me know what the problem could be. I went under the hood and removed the fuse that said " keyless entry to try and reset it and nothing happened, would reseting the battery help?
Thanks,
Jake


----------

